# Is BikesDirect good?



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

Good or trash bikes there? Or maybe it's a mix? What do I look for to see if it's good? My budget is around $600 for first bike. I want a hard tail 29er for south florida trails.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Generally they are good values. There's a mix of good and no name/cheaper components so you need to read the list and figure out which bikes have what you want and price them out to see just how good of a value they really are. If you read on here, you'll find that the reviews are mostly positive. Also check out bike island. That's bikes direct's site for bikes that are scratched or missing parts and there can be some really good deals found.


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! as a beginner I don't really know what components im looking for and what is better than the next. As of now the only thing I like for is disc brakes, because it seems those are better than the V brakes, but I don't know what brands or anything.


----------



## big terry (Apr 22, 2012)

I recently got a bike from bikesdirect. overall my experience was positive- i got the bike within a week and it wasnt destroyed in the box. It did, however, come to me improperly assembled- my bottom headset bearing was never installed, and that isn't one of the things you are supposed to have to install yourself.

I did manage a quick fix so I was able to ride, but BD was on top of it once I emailed them about the problem, and had a new, complete, headset bearing kit to my house in two days. I still have yet to install it, since my fix is still holding strong.

My riding buddy bought a road bike from them a couple of years ago, and now that I am into mountain biking he has dusted off his old specialized stumpy... which is a beat to hell and back frankenbike. Still rolls solid, but he is dead set on a new 29er full suspension XC ride... and he wont entertain the thought of a bike from the LBS. He insists his cash is better spent with BD since he can get a higher component level than he could at the same price point with a bike bought at the LBS.

If you dont know much about bikes and how they go together, I would suggest you watch tons of videos to get acquainted. parktool.com has a repair section with tons of videos that will show you the ins and outs of every bike component system, but dont expect bike repair 101 videos. youtube, of course, has more vids than you can shake a stick at- some more reliable than others. If you find you dont feel comfy putting your bike together (its not major assembly, but being mechanically inclined is a big plus, as is having a fair complement of metric tools) you can take it to your LBS and they'll assemble it for a fee, of course.

My budget was similar; I spent 500 for a 2011 700HT which is a 26. Here's a comparable 29er for 700. Nothing in this price point is top of the line, but as a beginner you really dont want to break the bank on high-end equipment- you may come to find out that MTB sucks after a month or two, or a few wicked crashes.

I may or may not buy from them again, but the decision is not going to be based on what I got from them already. If that was the sole mitigating factor, it would be a no-brainer- I would, in a heartbeat.


----------



## broz (Feb 3, 2007)

I bought a frame from Bike Island which I believe is a sister site. I was disappointed to find that the BB was badly in need of facing. I won't go into details, but they made it right in a way that was most pleasing to me (you could even say unexpected).

I would not hesitate to buy from either. Probably the lowest cost/ highest value new bikes available.... if you can handle opening the box yourself.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

they are not as good of a "value" as claimed. I'd never touch the super cheap stuff there, but they do carry some decent stuff.

Ignore the "compare to" prices. They are BS.

You are getting exactly what you pay for. They put flashy components on, but really downgrade the bikes in areas that are less obvious to less experienced folks. I would honestly rather have better wheels and better suspension than flashy drivetrain components and low end hydros.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

NateHawk said:


> they are not as good of a "value" as claimed. I'd never touch the super cheap stuff there, but they do carry some decent stuff.
> 
> Ignore the "compare to" prices. They are BS.
> 
> You are getting exactly what you pay for. They put flashy components on, but really downgrade the bikes in areas that are less obvious to less experienced folks. I would honestly rather have better wheels and better suspension than flashy drivetrain components and low end hydros.


The suspension is almost always better on the BD. You are right on a few of the cheaper ones but a 500 dollar BD bike is going to blow the lbs competition out of the water.

That being said if you don't know how to do your own work you can either take it as a lesson and learn as you go. However, online bikes are not for everyone. That being said their is a Goblin 29er that I have my eye on.


----------



## 101Surge (Apr 18, 2012)

Well the bike I am considering from the LBS is a Scott Aspect 29 Tour for $619. Is there anything on Bikes Direct that is cheaper and a better bike? As I said, I don't know yet how to identify what are good and bad components.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I will try to be balanced in my assessment:

you get a good value in the short term. I think they generally put very nice components and skimp and the frame quality for the price. if you are a fairly good bike mechanic and you have your own tools to do basic assembly and adjustments, it should be a good deal. a BD bike might also give you incentive to learn to do these things on your own. it is common for a bike shop to charge $100-150 for assembly, so include that in the overall cost of the bike. if a tune-up costs $75 and the LBS does that kind of service for "free" with the purchase of the bike, include an additional $150 or more in "free" labor you are giving up with the cost of the BD bike.

however, most bike shops include expert assembly and offer some sort of extended extended service with the purchase of the bike. most bike shops will do adjustments like brakes, bearings, derailleurs, wheels, etc for the life of the bike. they will also handle any warranty issues you have without much hassle.

if you buy from BD, you're on your own paying extra for assembly and maintenance and handling warranties will be a little more hassle. this all assumes your are comparing BD to a decent LBS, which not all of them are.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

My son has a Gravity Basecamp from bikes direct. He has had zero issues with it. He pretty much only rides it in the trails with me. Just last night, I started upgrading it. The only reason I'm upgrading it is, I have all the parts from my Rockhopper that got squished just sittin here. I might as well throw them on his bike.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*^^This^^ and....*



NateHawk said:


> they are not as good of a "value" as claimed. I'd never touch the super cheap stuff there, but they do carry some decent stuff.
> 
> Ignore the "compare to" prices. They are BS.
> 
> You are getting exactly what you pay for. They put flashy components on, but really downgrade the bikes in areas that are less obvious to less experienced folks. I would honestly rather have better wheels and better suspension than flashy drivetrain components and low end hydros.


My personal hang ups w BD:

1. Other than a custom build, I won't buy a bike without riding it first. If I'm going to shell out several hundred bucks, I want to ride it first. Obviously you can't do this w DB.

2. Frame fit is the most critical aspect of choosing a new bike. Unless you can connect ride characteristics to specific geometry, a new rider is just winging it by purchasing a generic frame from DB.

If you're looking for a good value for your dollar, there are a couple options that are carried by a local shop. Giant for example, has a pretty good bang for your buck. WIth the local shop, you receive more than just a bike: Fit, advice based on riding style and local trails and usually some sort of service plan.


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

My HT 29er is built on a frameset from BikeIsland, which I am very happy with.

And I bought a cyclocross bike from BikesDirect last month. I wasn't thrilled with the cable routing but I understand that they probably pre-connect everything a little long to make it easier for the inexperienced people to assemble, a very minor issue. I was very pleasantly surprised as it was even nicer than I expected. I like the bike a lot.

In both cases, the boxes arrived undamaged with everything packed neatly.

So to answer your question, "Is BikesDirect good?"
Yes, they are in my book.


----------



## gridtalker (Dec 7, 2006)

101Surge said:


> Good or trash bikes there? Or maybe it's a mix? What do I look for to see if it's good? My budget is around $600 for first bike. I want a hard tail 29er for south florida trails.


They are ok


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

101Surge said:


> Thanks! as a beginner I don't really know what components im looking for and what is better than the next. As of now the only thing I like for is disc brakes, because it seems those are better than the V brakes, but I don't know what brands or anything.


As a beginner, go to your LBS and test ride bikes. If they're not a crap shop you should be able to talk to them about the bikes you saw online and ask them how they compare. If they start feeding you a bunch of BS then bail, but if they know what they're doing they should be able to explain the differences.

Remember, you get what you pay for. They may claim those bikes are a $2000 value being offered for $300, but that's not true. They do save money by not advertising or sponsoring teams like the big manufacturers do, but their part spec is driven by money all the same. You pay X amount for a frame and X amount for parts so that money gets saved somewhere, and if the parts are a higher spec...

At the very least, go to a bike shop and ride some bikes. Talk to them and try and narrow down what exactly you're looking for. Once you have a good idea of that, then you can make a better comparison to bikes you find online. At least then you will have ridden some bikes and have an idea of what size bike you should be looking for.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

For a 600 dollar bike, new, and if you can work or want to learn how to work on your own bike, bikes direct is a good value.


----------



## bob7 (Apr 18, 2012)

IMO, the lbs is the way to go for a first bike. 
or at least understand what you need and like. 

go to multiple stores and ride bikes. even rent them for the day and ride them offroad somewhere. 

bad fit will show up if its there... soar wrists and arms, soar back, knees, etc. most oftem can pin point an area that doesnt fit.

also, the lbs staff will be able to see those areas when you sit on the bike. 

additionally, the lbs will often provide lifetime tuneups, free of charge


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

If you know what components you want, what geometry fits you, and how to do some basic assembly, then BikesDirect can offer some really good values. If you don't know any one of the above (or more) then I'd stick to local (LBS or used you can test ride).


----------



## cspartan (May 14, 2012)

BeginnerCycling said:


> If you know what components you want, what geometry fits you, and how to do some basic assembly, then BikesDirect can offer some really good values. If you don't know any one of the above (or more) then I'd stick to local (LBS or used you can test ride).


Great advice here. I visited many local LBS shops and test rode almost a dozen bikes. I also have a friend (not local though) that's been riding for a long time and he pointed me towards BD knowing that I didn't want break the bank getting back into riding (Trek 920 in college 10+ years ago just used for campus commuting). So all that said I was able to compare the size and geometry of the bikes I rode at the LBS shops to those on BD and make a semi-informed gamble on which one to get.

My '12 Dawes Haymaker 1200 arrived last week (they were sold out on the Motobecane 600HT unfortunately) and I was able to get it assembled and tuned (to my abilities with no experience) in about 30 minutes - that's with a 3 year old in the garage with me.

Interesting side note, none of the LBS shops I was in offered to size me. Maybe they read me right away as someone that would not be buying from them, maybe not, but I found it quite odd. I was seriously interested in a used Hardrock they had in one shop as well and they could have sealed that deal, but I was unimpressed with the sales/service from them.


----------



## junior1210 (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought a 29er from BD back in February, and I am completely satisfied with it. Like everybody else has said, yes there is some assembly required, but no it isn't difficult. Yes they are less expensive than a comparable bike from LBS. Why? Very little to no advertising, race sponsorships, etc., and on parts you're most likely to swap out immediately they put low end, no name stuff, like stem and seat post and handlebars. The parts that are critical like the fork, brakes, and drivetrain are higher end for the price point. Example; my bike came with a RockShox Reba RL fork, FSA MegaEXO crank set, and SRAM X-9 derailleurs and shifters and rear cassette. I paid $1100, go price those parts and you're looking at @ $1500 and you don't have a frame or wheels yet. Try to find a bike in LBS with close to same parts level and you're looking at @ &1800 and up. If you just want a deal on parts, BD can't be beaten. However just remember that you don't get any of the support that the LBS throws in when you buy a bike from them. You also have to be sure that the geometry and frame size are what you need otherwise you'll be spending more money to send the bike back. If you have a problem and it isn't warranty related YOU ARE ON YOUR OWN! The service dept at BD is first rate, and will give you all the advice you can ask for, but once you get the advice, it's up to you to turn the wrench or pay someone to do it for you.

I love my Motobecane and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one or to buy one from BD or BikeIsland, but just remember that the cost of the bike/parts isn't the only cost you pay. If you're not sure, then talk some more to the folks at your LBS, the local trails, and the good folks here on MTBR. There are several threads all over about BD bikes, and all the info both good and bad are worth reading.


----------



## Boostmachines (May 15, 2012)

Excellent thread! I was asking a myself a lot of the same questions about BD mentioned in this thread. Not having a lot of experience myself, I may end up buying one from my LBS if their service is good. I'm going to ask about being fitted today and compare sizing when I get home. Being tall (6'3") and lanky can make finding a suitable bike a "fun" challenge.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

habsfan said:


> I bought a 29er about 2 months ago. My issue was that it was 'supposed' to come mostly assembled, but it was not - prolly 20% assembled, not the 90% they state. It was no big deal, just a PIA.
> 
> Otherwise, it came in about 4 days, no shipping issues and no damage.
> 
> The bike is fine and I quite like it.


What did you have to assemble?


----------



## habsfan (Jun 10, 2011)

I bought a 29er about 2 months ago. My issue was that it was 'supposed' to come mostly assembled, but it was not - prolly 20% assembled, not the 90% they state. It was no big deal, just a PIA. 

Otherwise, it came in about 4 days, no shipping issues and no damage. 

The bike is fine and I quite like it.


----------



## codyh12345 (Sep 15, 2011)

Check out Airborne bikes. The guardian is a nice 29er hard tail in your price range. I have a Goblin and love it. The Airborne team is great and my overall experience has been pretty good.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

austanian said:


> The suspension is almost always better on the BD. You are right on a few of the cheaper ones but a 500 dollar BD bike is going to blow the lbs competition out of the water.


Not necessarily. The better the flashy parts look on paper, the cheaper the non-flashy parts are to save money for the flashy stuff.

And talking about the "better suspension" on a $500 bike is like splitting hairs, really. At that price level, no matter where you shop, you get basic suspension. At that price, BD might spec a fork with an extra adjustment (like maybe a lockout, which is really of marginal utility, anyway). To get better suspension, you need to spend appreciably more money.

The biggest areas I see BD skimp on their bikes is on the wheels and the frame. Now, the frames aren't any less strong or durable than what you can get elsewhere. Where they skimp is on size ranges (typically, fewer sizes in a product line with bigger differences, which means more people will wind up being caught in the areas where neither the size up nor the size down fits well enough to be comfortable), alloy type (typically they use heavier alloys), and less tube shaping (which oftentimes allows for lighter frames). For cheaper wheels, you wind up with cheaper bearings that don't last as long and often aren't sealed. The wheels wind up being heavier, and heavier wheels make a HUGE difference in how the bike feels. In fact, you will notice better wheels far sooner than you'll notice a slightly better drivetrain. If you want better drivetrain performance, you'll find better improvements by optimizing cable routing and using new cables than you would by putting an XT drivetrain on.

All too often, new riders get caught up on the flashy drivetrain bits to decide whether one bike is better than another, and BD counts on this heavily. Oftentimes, this is where BD gets their "compare to" numbers. They take the most expensive flashy component on the bike, and then they find the most expensive bike from one of the large manufacturers that carries that same part, and take the price from there, ignoring the fact that the bike they're comparing to has a more consistently specc'd component package and lighter frame.

That is what I mean by not getting caught up in the marketing BD uses on their site. Their marketing is very deceptive, IMO.

With that said, if you accept that about the bikes, you accept that you're on your own for assembly (or you have to pay someone at the LBS to do it) and you accept you're on your own for maintenance (or you have to pay someone at the LBS to do it), and you accept that the warranty process can be bumpy if needed (having to ship the bike back can be a hassle), then that's your prerogative.

Also be aware that if you buy the bike and do the assembly yourself, and screw something up that requires a visit to the LBS for them to fix what you broke, that won't always make you friends over there. This goes for buying anything online and then screwing up the install. It is always better if something is over your head to admit that before it becomes a problem and have the shop mech take care of it before you break something. A good shop should be fine with installing something you bought online. A great shop would even take the time to teach you how to do it (assuming they're not too busy). And if you develop a rapport with them, they might even cut you a break here and there.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

101Surge said:


> Well the bike I am considering from the LBS is a Scott Aspect 29 Tour for $619. Is there anything on Bikes Direct that is cheaper and a better bike? As I said, I don't know yet how to identify what are good and bad components.


You are obviously very new and you're unsure about bike parts. That is what I concluded from the post above. If that is the case a lbs is your best best. They can walk you through the process, help you when something breaks, adjust your bike, etc. Once you know more about the sport you could buy your next bike online, ebay, or craigslist once you know more about parts, fit, etc.


----------



## dbmartin (Dec 23, 2010)

I bought a motobecane 600ht for my wife and passed her old 2004 giant iguana for my daughter. I bought it off ebay and got a really smoking deal, but my wife does not like it nearly as much as the Giant.. The build is similar in spec, but the bike is heavier than I thought it would be, feels like a tank. she wishes it was 27 speed vs 24 speed. like others have posted, we replaced the seatpost right away, but for a recreational bike for light trail use, it was a good deal.
-
If I had to do it again, i would likely opt for an entry level lbs bike for my wife.
-
That being said I was torn between the new 29er full suspension bikes they just brought out last summer, but decided on a salsa spearfish instead. The main reason was my expierence with the cheaper 600ht. That and the sweet looking green color.


----------



## aaron.dangelo (Apr 7, 2012)

Just as another opinion, I have looked around for awhile, but I am Trek guy at heart, from Wisconsin originally.. I just ordered a Gravity 29.5, which is a Trek/Gary Fisher 29er frame made in the same factory as the T/GF. Not sure about the others frames.

The drivetrain/fork components are superior, but yes, wheels, handlebars, seatpost and probably seat (Not sure) are really generic. 

Mostly assembled, though I crossthreaded the rear Derailleur hanger grr.. new one ordered. A simple thing to do, so if uncomfortable wrenching, go to your LBS. You are on your own in this aspect.

I think it is a great bike and can't beat the cost, that I have found.


----------



## Boostmachines (May 15, 2012)

I just ordered the Gravity HXT9R and it's going to ship today or tomorrow. I'll let you guys know what condition the stuff is in when the box arrives, but almost every review I've read seems to be in favor of decent service and good parts.


----------



## isis07734 (Apr 3, 2012)

Have 2 bikes from them and they are good, the 1st my Gf took the lbs for a tune up and they liked it too, and didnt give her a hard time about not buying local. If they had we would have chosen one of the other 6 lbs. 

I think they have a good deal when it comes to the 500$ bikes and prob the Ti bikes, some of the inbetweens you ccan prob find a similar deal locally and test drive.

I am 6ft and my 19in fantom 29er seems bug, now my gf wants a 29er and at 5'9 the 15.5 seems ok for her, but she wants the 17.5... haha girl...


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

As good as a case of the clap.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a friend that's had the clap so many times it sounds like an applause!  

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xJustRidinx (Aug 27, 2012)

Also considering BD as a new rider at a similar price point. The bikes at the shop all feel great but BD seems to have much better components on their bikes. Shame I can't test ride.


----------



## chrisaz82 (May 21, 2012)

Any bike is only as good as your ability to adjust and maintain it. BD bikes are fine if you are capable of doing your own work on the bike and able to adjust things properly.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

Bike maintenance is not specific to BD bikes. BD bikes are great and offer better components at same price point. 

Check motobecane forums, some guys just did a week long race on one.

Also, airborne is having a sale right now, check the thread in the deals subforum of mtbr.

I would totally ignore brand and get whatever hard tail offered more bang / buck in component levels. The frame is only a small part of the bike, its kind of silly to choose bike by which frames marketing department u like best. 

sent from one of my 4 gold leafed iphone4s's


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

I recently sold my Santa Cruz Blur 4x that I bought on a whim in 2005. I had no business buying the bike as I knew nothing about MTB etc but it "looked cool" but was the wrong bike for me. With part of the money I got for the Blur I bought a Motobecane Fantom Comp for $799. EXCELLENT bike. Half the weight of the blur and 30 speed instead of 7. Ive put a hundred or so miles on the Fantom (all trail) already and had zero issues.
My point being, I prefer my BD bike to a $3000 Blur - they are a great value.

P.S And by going the BD route I was able to score Rock Shox Recon, Avid and Ritchey instead of Suntour - for the same $.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

Read this: http://forums.mtbr.com/beginners-corner/noob-buyers-guide-811009.html
and then start a new thread with the answers to the questions. We may be able to help you find the right bike for you.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

From one very noob to another and just to share my experience I did buy from BD and I'm very happy with my decision, my LBS charged me $75.00 to assemble it as I don't have any knowledge on mechanics just yet. When I came in here the same thing happened mixed reviews on BD so at the end it was my choice to go this route mostly due to budget, and the fact that it seemed the other LBS I went to didn't seem too helpful, again, because of budget. I'm happy w/my bike and their service. The positive feedback from some of the guys on this forum did help me go through BD though. At least you came to the right place to get feedback I can tell you that much, ultimately the decision is all yours. Best of luck!


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I have to give them a very positive review. I bought the Fantom 29er Elite for my wife. For one reason it was one of the smallest 29er frames I could find. She is short. After measuring here and comparing it to the geo and size of the frame I was pretty sure it would be a good fit. Turns out it is. She loves it. 

Components are much better than what comes stock on most other name brand bikes, at least at the level of this bike. Hell it has better components than my SC Tallboy, not by much, but better none the less. My wife doesn't care but if I were riding it I would probably change the stem and handle bars. At this price though that is an easily affordable and justifiable upgrade.

Quality. I have ridden a fair number of bikes. All in all this bike is as good of quality as most brand name bikes that are in comparable specifications. Much better than some entry level bikes such as Diamondbacks, and entry level Scotts such as the variety from REI. Pretty much on par with entry level Treks and Specialized. Might be a touch heavier frame but makes up for it in superior components.

Assembly. I am pretty decent with a wrench so it was no problem for me. I had everything assembled in about another hour. I took about another hour to adjust the derailleurs, align the brakes, and go over every part to make sure it was tight and adjusted properly. If you aren't familiar with bike setup and components then it might take considerably more time. Easy to find answers and howtos on the internet and Youtube. IMHO you will probably be better off in the end from putting it together since you will have a better understanding of how it all works together and will be easier for you to perform maintenance moving forward.

Customer Service has been great too. The remote lock out for the fork broke. A couple of emails describing the issue and a new one is on the way.

All in all a positive experience, and a better than average bike for a less than average price. I would totally make the purchase again.


----------



## when (May 9, 2012)

They are pretty good, I've ordered multiple times from them. No problems.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

101Surge said:


> Good or trash bikes there? Or maybe it's a mix? What do I look for to see if it's good? My budget is around $600 for first bike. I want a hard tail 29er for south florida trails.


Do a seach on this, you will find hours and hours of reading on this forum about BD.

At this point, most people are tired of re-hashing this.

They are a mixed bag.


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobbVII (Aug 13, 2008)

My son rides a Gravity Basecamp. Its been a really good bike. He rode it stock for the 1st 6 months. Then when my Rockhopper got crushed, I put all my upgraded parts from it, on my boys bike. Its a pretty sweet bike now for sure.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

Just bought my first bike. I didn't buy from them.

Around here, we have really good LBS stores. However, the very first shop sized me up and tried me out on different styles of bikes.

If you're new, at the very least, you have to visit a LBS and try some stuff out before buying at BD.

Because I went to a LBS, I found out what size my wife and I are. At that point, I can prolly have enough info to try and order at BD. However, at the LBS, you also learn what type of bike do you like? 29 vs 26? Hard tail vs full suspension (a newbie who does research can read what is the "proper" choice for him, but until you really feel it, the stuff written online doesn't hit home).

In my case, I ended up _not_ getting a mountain bike. I ended up with a hybrid. For the kind of riding I plan on doing for the next several years, I'm not really going on anything beyond a hard packed dirt road. Don't need front suspension on that so might as well save the weight and money.

Went to a bunch of LBS and you can feel the difference. That's when I realized I care what pedals, crank, seat, and grips I get. No way to compare that stuff on a BD. bike. If you "upgrade immediately" like someone mentioned, that's just added cost which takes away from the BD price break. Also, if you buy a closeout bike, a lot of the price difference is also gone.

From testing out the bikes, a parking lot ride only tells you so much. It also depends on how big the parking lot is. At some LBS stores, they either had huge parking lots or let me ride around the neighborhood on the streets. The longer rides were invaluable in telling me how I liked a set of grips, the seat, or the pedals. It also let me know when a lower level derailleur (for example) was acceptable. Could I notice a difference on a higher one that a comparably priced BD bike might come with? Sure, but the longer test ride also told me that I could live with the lower range in exchange for the comfort of all the other stuff.

And yes, you can start to feel a difference in the geometry and frame. I was really torn between a Cannondale Quick and a Trek 7.X FX series bike. I liked some stuff one one, and other stuff on the other.

I ended up with a Cannondale Quick 4. Got a 2012 model for $530. MSRP was $725. When you take the sale price and compare it with the BD price (including assembly, tune up, replacing the crap parts), it's possible that I ended up getting a cheaper bike at a LBS even including tax. For fun, I looked at prices for replacement seats, pedals, grips, etc. Stuff's expensive. If you have to replace even one of those things, you really start wiping out any price advantage BD has. And you won't know if you hate that particular part on your BD bike until you get it. Too late by that point cuz I don't think they pay for return shipping.

My wife was even more picky about color. BD is very limited on that. If your SO is like mine where color is a really important factor, BD can also be limiting.

So, for a first bike, I really think you do need to go to a LBS. Once you know what you like, have a 1st bike and have experimented with all the different components, then you can go to BD and zoom in one exactly what you want/need. Perhaps you've got an old set of grips or pedals or whatever that you can recycle and toss the crap parts that came on the BD bike.


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

codex57 said:


> Perhaps you've got an old set of grips or pedals or whatever that you can recycle and toss the crap parts that came on the BD bike.


But thats the point. I have been around bikes for a number of years and if you compare a BD bike to an LBS bike (of the same value - not MSRP), you will never beat the component level of a BD with one from the LBS. There may be a one-off such as an LBS clearance bike but for the whole, BD will always give you a better level of components for the same $ and make the LBS components look like 'crap'.

For example, your Cannondale comes with 'Shimano Alivio' derailleur. A comparable BD bike has 'Shimano Deore' - Deore is the 'next up' from Alvio. And the BD bike is *still* cheaper.

Save up to 60% off new Hybrid Bikes Motobecane Cafe Sprint


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

magohn said:


> But thats the point. I have been around bikes for a number of years and if you compare a BD bike to an LBS bike (of the same value - not MSRP), you will never beat the component level of a BD with one from the LBS. There may be a one-off such as an LBS clearance bike but for the whole, BD will always give you a better level of components for the same $ and make the LBS components look like 'crap'.
> 
> For example, your Cannondale comes with 'Shimano Alivio' derailleur. A comparable BD bike has 'Shimano Deore' - Deore is the 'next up' from Alvio. And the BD bike is *still* cheaper.
> 
> Save up to 60% off new Hybrid Bikes Motobecane Cafe Sprint


No, you completely missed my point.

You must be a noob like me cuz your only focusing on the rear derailleur. That seems to be about the only component you can compare across all bikes from bikes direct and LBS bikes.

I'm saying you have to consider the other parts of a bike. Plus, between the setup and tuneup fees, that BD bike you listed is a lot more than mine.

Like the pedals or seats for instance. Why do you think they sell hundreds of different types of pedals and seats? Cuz they're all a bit different. Unfortunately, you can't really figure out which ones are good for you until you try it out. And you can't try out a BD bike. The grips are another area that makes a HUGE difference but you gotta try them.

I'm comfortable with my bike even compared to that BD bike. Yes, I could feel how the Deore is better than my Alivio. But, the difference was acceptable. I tried a Trek with Deore parts. That test ride let me find my own personal comfort zone as to what was acceptable to me or not. Below the Alivio was just too crappy for me, but maybe not for someone else.

I could have gotten a Deore equipped bike for around what I paid for my Alivio equipped bike. I was ok with that cuz of the other components. A biggie was the frame. Btw the frame and the fork, all the bikes I tested felt different. Some felt more solid, some fit my geometry at a more comfortable level, huge difference in weight which led to how maneuverable I feel. The main reason I ultimately went with the Cannondale over the Trek was the feel of the frame. The Cannondale felt so light, quick, absorbed shocks better, etc. Picking up the bikes, the Trek was .4 lbs lighter but felt heavier. That's one example of why you need to see them in person rather than race specs on paper. You'd think that because the Trek was actually lighter that it would feel lighter. But it wasn't. Also, on paper, the Specialized Sirrus is in the same category but that bike felt like crap to me personally. I really wanted to like it, but I hated it. How I felt about the Sirrus is easily how you can feel about a BD bike once you try it in real life. You're taking a big risk over a several hundred dollar purchase.

Finally, looks. Totally subjective but damn is that BD bike ugly. Compare the rims and crank? (Circular part where the pedals attach). The ones on the Cannondale Quick 4 are so much cooler and sportier looking. I know at $500 that these are relatively low end bikes, but $500 is still a lot of money to me so I want it to look good. Some of the BD bikes look fine, but some have hideous paint schemes.


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

No, Im not a newb to bikes. I am a newb to this forum. Im very aware of the different group sets and specs available for different types of bikes.

My point was that you referred to the 'crap' components on a BD when in all honestly they are a step-up from what you have on the cannondale. Dont get me wrong, your new ride is a fine ride but certainly not better than a BD bike at comparable price.

Another comparable bike in price is this one:

Save up to 60% off new Cafe Bikes | Hybrid Bikes Cafe Latte Disc 2012

Disc brakes and similar components and still $100 cheaper than the LBS.

As for setting up the BD bike. It comes 90% assembled and just need the front wheel mounting and the pedals screwing on - easier than fixing a flat.

As for the crank/bottom bracket, the previously-linked BD is made my 'Truvativ' a highly regarded component maker in the bike world. The cannondale is 'Tange Cartridge' - again, I would go for the BD bike. I could quote you specs all day long but I dont feel I need to do that. I compared the derailleur as that is usually the first components newbs grasp onto - because it has a name on it.

I DO agree that there is merit to actually sitting on a bike to get the feel. However, I have a Specialized Roubaix Comp as my main bike so my BD purchase was a secondary bike and purchased with awareness.

I should also add that I have been taking apart bikes for 30 years and so Im 100% comfortable with doing my own wrenching. BD requires a minimal aptitude for wrenching but nothing more that a rider should be able to perform before leaving the house.

Enjoy your ride. Cannondale are a good outfit and make solid bikes. You will have the LBS as support and thats always a good thing.

Just my 2c


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

just saw this thread and thought I would throw in my $0.02. I wanted a simple bike and a SS so I went with the Gravity G29. Bike was very simple to put together and the only thing that took me a little bit was the front brake (never attached one before). All in all, took about 45min - 1 hour to completely setup and I took my time.

Went on 2 desert rides this week to make sure everything was dialed in and nothing fell off and the bike feels very solid so far. I plan on taking it out to the trails this weekend and that will be the real test. 

I wanted something I could take out on the trail and enjoy. Its a big step up from by 08 Trek 820. No, it probably wont win any races but its fun so far and thats all that I care about. 

If I get to the point that I want to get more competitive with mtn biking, then I will probably get a different bike but this is a rigid 29 SS...not really built for that. I am sure all of their bikes are fine, it just depends on what you want to use it for....


----------



## Tin Turtle (Sep 6, 2012)

I picked up a Fly Team 29er Ti last month. Nothing wrong with the bike as it came from the factory, but I added another $600 or so in upgrades and I have an incredible ride.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

Here is the bike you're considering for $620

FrameAspect 29 Alloy 6061 D.B., Performance geometry, Integrated headtube
ForkSuntour XCM-H, with Lockout, 100mm travel
HeadsetRitchey Logic OE integrated
Rear DerailleurShimano Acera, RD-M390, 24 Speed
Front DerailleurShimano FD-M190, 31.8mm
ShiftersShimano ST-EF 51 L, 8R, EZ-fire plus
BrakesShimano BR-M375-L, Mech. Disc
CranksetShimano FC-M171, silver, 42x34x24 T
BB-SetShimano BB-UN 26, Cartridge Type
HandlebarScott Aspect OS, 640mm, black, 31.8mm, 15mm rise, 8° backsweep
StemScott TDS-D345A-8
PedalsWellgo C 127 S
SeatpostScott, 31.6mm
SeatScott Aspect
Front HubScott Disc Team CL
Rear HubShimano FH-RM 35 CL
ChainKMC Z-7
CassetteShimano CS-HG31-8l, 11-32T
Spokes14 G, stainless, black
RimsAraya DS-700 Disc, 32H, black
TiresSchwalbe Rapid Rob, 29 x 2.25, 50TPI
WeightAspect 29 Alloy 6061 D.B., Performance geometry, Integrated headtube

Here is a BD bike in the same price range, $549:

Frame MOTO29HX Kinesis Engineered Aluminum with TrailTuned PowerStay Design, DualProfile Hydroformed Downtube with reinforced Gusset, replaceable rear derailleur hanger, downtube bottle mount, seat tube accessory mount 
Fork Suntour XCT V3 29" 100mm, LongTravel with Lockout 

Crankset TruVativ 5D Aluminum arms, 22/32/44T, (15 ~17:170mm 19~21:175mm) 
Bottom Bracket TH sealed cartridge bearing, 73x116mm STaper 
Pedals Mountain Platform 
Front Derailleur Shimano Alivio KFD-M590M3 Dual Pull , 31.8mm clamp 
Rear Derailleur Shimano Deore long cage, for 27 Speed 
Shifters Shimano Alivio, trigger shift 
Cassette/Freewheel Shimano HG50-9 11-32t 9s 
Chain KMC 9, for 27 Speed 
Hubs Gravity by Formula Sealed Bearing Disc with Quick Release 
Spokes Stainless steel 
Rims WTB FX23 Disc Black anodized Aluminum 
Tires WTB Nano 29er, 2.1x29 
Brakes Tektro Novela Disc Brake 180mm Rotor front and rear 
Brake Levers Avid FR Aluminum Brake Levers 
Headset Sealed Ball Bearing threadless 1 1/8 in 
Handlebar Ritchey Rizer Black Finish Aluminum 6061 T6 
Stem Ritchey Black Finish Aluminum threadless 
Tape/Grip WTB DualCompound 
Saddle WTB SpeedV 
Seat Post RItchey Black Finish Aluminum Mountain 27.2mm 
Seat Post Clamp Super Light Alloy with Bolt 

You save $70 and components may be a little better on the BD bike. I would recommend going to a LBS in your case since you don't really understand components and getting the right fit/size will be much easier...assuming you have a good bike shop. The glaring differences - BD bike has much better drivetrain and is 9 speed vs 8. Besides that I say it's a wash.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

As others have said - be careful.


Chances are, you're not going to be able to testride one (unless you live near them OR there's someone local who's happy to let you try theirs... and has the right size and model - unlikely, eh?) so unless you know what you're looking at in terms of geometry (very important), suspension quality (a bit less important), contact points (saddle especially - very important) you may end up having to spend more money after the fact to get it the way you want it.
If you buy it from a shop and there are components you don't like (saddle, for example) then chances are they'll cut you a deal on ones that suit your preferences better - rather than you having to shell out full price (or take risks on the internets again).

You probably won't have to pay a local shop to assemble it (aslong as you have a few hex keys and a computer) - but you will have to pay more for tuneups as you won't be as valued a customer (atleast initially), whereas if you buy the bike from the shop they'll usually sort you out for free and give atleast one free tuneup.


Ultimately with bikes, knowledge is power - places like BD do offer decent value for money in a physical "here's the product and it is what it is" sense, where they offer absolutely no value at all is to the customer who needs a significant amount of advice, time (ie: customer service) and so forth to compensate for a lack of knowledge.

It's also worth bearing in mind that the owner used to hang around here a lot - got into many fights (and lost plenty of face) due to being called on ******** marketing claims and continuing to stand by them anyway.... Fortunately (from his business' point of view), not so much anymore.
Don't believe everything their website tells you (infact, believe very little beyond the price tag and parts spec would be a safer bet).


----------



## codex57 (Sep 4, 2012)

magohn said:


> I DO agree that there is merit to actually sitting on a bike to get the feel. However, I have a Specialized Roubaix Comp as my main bike *so my BD purchase was a secondary bike and purchased with awareness.*


I got long winded so I apologize, but what you did is exactly what I want to do (when I get to that point) and what I'd recommend to noobs (sorry if I called you a noob, I musta misread your post). BD can have perfectly great bikes and might not need that much wrenching. However, to a total noob who often isn't all that mechanically inclined (plenty of reports where stuff came shipped unassembled more than supposed to or wrong; which BD apparently will fix with no issues, but it's still a hassle to have to deal with via mail), a BD bike's assembly can still be a little intimidating. How do you know you tightened enough?  Too much? Etc. Might not be hard to do, but if you're totally new, a noob may feel better asking someone experienced to do it.

Anyways, my main problem with BD is you can't check anything out. You're taking a chance. And fit and all that stuff really can make a huge difference to your enjoyment. So, for the first bike, I'd recommend a LBS. After that and you know what you want out of a bike, then consider BD.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

I chose BD because I was unwilling to compromise on the quality of the components, especially the fork (I'm 280 pounds geared up and I wanted the parts to last). Also I didn't have any questions on the fit of the bike. I know what size bike will fit me, and didn't need to ride it first (I'm 6'4 and know that I'm quite comfortable on a 21 inch frame). I was right, the fit was perfect.

From BD, I bought a 2012 Fantom Pro X9, that included X9 Front/Rear Derauileur, FSO MegaExo Crank, Avid Elixir 3s, and a Rockshox Reba. Paid $1,099, no tax. That was the top end of my budget.

Similarily, spending the same amount of coin at my LBS (actually, asking price was $1,099 plus tax, but included 1 year of tuneups), I was considering a Scott Scale 29 Comp. This would have been a SLX/Alivo drivetrain, Tektro Brakes, and a Rockshox Tora fork. I feel like the components I received on the fantom were better and would last longer than I would have gotten on the Scott. 

You have to take into consideration the maintanence. I perfer to work on my bikes myself. I have a Park tool stand and a growing tool collection, so I did not miss the 1 year of tuneups. For me, I did better with BD. For somebody that needs the relationship at the LBS for tuneups, questions, etc., it might not have been the right choice.

I believe my experience is quite common with many others.


----------



## Tin Turtle (Sep 6, 2012)

The worst fitting advice I ever got came from an LBS. The clowns almost sucked me into buying a 58cm Tarmac. Another LBS was totally clueless but at least they didn't try to magically fit me to whatever they had on the floor.

Going to a Seratto fitter and letting them know up front I was not going to buy a bike solved those issues. And making sure I got a full print out of all the measurements I paid for.

Fitting was $325. But I saved about $2k buying direct, so I still came out way ahead.


----------



## bloodninja (Jul 11, 2012)

codex57 said:


> I got long winded so I apologize, but what you did is exactly what I want to do (when I get to that point) and what I'd recommend to noobs (sorry if I called you a noob, I musta misread your post). BD can have perfectly great bikes and might not need that much wrenching. However, to a total noob who often isn't all that mechanically inclined (plenty of reports where stuff came shipped unassembled more than supposed to or wrong; which BD apparently will fix with no issues, but it's still a hassle to have to deal with via mail), a BD bike's assembly can still be a little intimidating. How do you know you tightened enough? Too much? Etc. Might not be hard to do, but if you're totally new, a noob may feel better asking someone experienced to do it.
> 
> *Anyways, my main problem with BD is you can't check anything out. You're taking a chance. And fit and all that stuff really can make a huge difference to your enjoyment. So, for the first bike, I'd recommend a LBS. After that and you know what you want out of a bike, then consider BD.*


Buying your first bike you may think you know what you want, but you really don't. And you can't figure it out riding in the parking lot for 15 minutes either. I bought my first "real" MTB from BD recently, and it's worked out well enough for me. Since then I've learned some things, and will do some things differently when I buy my second bike. Same thing would have happened if I bought it from a local shop.

I really don't understand all of the LBS shilling around here. Do half of you work at bike shops? Even if my next bike is name brand, I will likely buy it online if possible.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

bloodninja said:


> Buying your first bike you may think you know what you want, but you really don't. And you can't figure it out riding in the parking lot for 15 minutes either. I bought my first "real" MTB from BD recently, and it's worked out well enough for me. Since then I've learned some things, and will do some things differently when I buy my second bike. Same thing would have happened if I bought it from a local shop.
> 
> I really don't understand all of the LBS shilling around here. Do half of you work at bike shops? Even if my next bike is name brand, I will likely buy it online if possible.


When it comes to buying a bike, the most important thing is that it fits you properly. 
Bar nothing.

If it's your first bike, you won't know what will fit and what won't (even in very basic "what seattube length normally suits me" terms, nevermind more complex geometry) and may well wind up buying something that isn't quite right.
Heck, even if it's your second there's a chance you still won't know enough to get it right buying blind (you'll likely base it off the seattube length of your first, a bad move, unless you've been on forums like this where you learn that ETT is more important).

Whether it's paying for a fitment (being quite open that you won't buy the bike there) or buying a bike (and getting the service for free), going to a shop that has trained staff (which is absolutely NOT all local shops) who can assist you is worth more than you might save by buying your bike online.

Honestly, I can't see how it could possibly count as "shilling" when no particular shops have been mentioned and it's a common theme with posters many hundreds, (or thousands) of miles away.
No, I can't recommend good shops within close range of the OP (or you, or anyone else on the north american continent), but there are more likely than not people in the locality boards further down this forum that can.

You are (ofcourse) right that nobody really knows exactly what they want from their first proper bike - they're fishing in the dark and will learn with experience (of different types of bike) whether where they started off is where they want to be or whether they want to move into different kinds of riding. However, if the bike fits properly, it makes the experience more fun and is more likely to keep that person riding (aside from anything else, preventing their money being wasted).
At certain pricepoints there isn't a whole lot of choice (if you insist on buying new) - entry-level hardtails are very much XC-oriented and similarly priced full sus bikes tend to be the next best thing to landfill-worthy. That's fine, that type of bike is perfectly decent for someone just beginning to build their basic skills and/or just get out there and build fitness.

Bottom line - it takes experience (and knowledge) to know what you want and more importantly, what suits you.
A blind buy online can fulfil both of these needs - but only by chance. 
An online buy that's decided by experience/knowledge of geometry and componentry is not blind, and far more likely to be satisfactory.

Ultimately, a slightly lower component spec isn't going to hurt if you don't have experience with anything better (aslong as it's not utter crap, which it generally wont be)... but a poor fit may very well be the end of a persons interest in the sport.

It feels nice to help people out, but the main goal (atleast for me) is to make sure people get to experience the joys of mountain biking in the ways that I have.


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

For the vast majority of fully grown people, there are 3 sizes to choose from. Small, medium and large. If you get that right, thereby selecting the ETT length closest to your optimum, the rest of the fit is accomplished through saddle and grip position adjustment. If you are between sizes, you have to choose between maneuverability and comfort/efficiency. Newcomers won't know what feels "right" or what will work better for them beyond that. Head tube angle won't matter much because no one knows what they will prefer when they start. Carving downhills sounds a lot more glamorous than slow technical ascents, so any discussion on that usually leads to the newbie choosing slack geo.

The shop I bought my bike from didn't know a damn thing about fitting me. And at the time, I didn't know it was that important. I chose medium because I am medium sized, and luckily it has worked out well after a stem change.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

SpyderPride said:


> For the vast majority of fully grown people, there are 3 sizes to choose from. Small, medium and large. If you get that right, thereby selecting the ETT length closest to your optimum, the rest of the fit is accomplished through saddle and grip position adjustment


Depends on the brand.

Some brands offer a very broad range of sizes (Kona was always good for this, though I'm not as hot on brand specific details as I used to be) while others only offer minor difference.

The ETT is generally the most important - unless you're very short in the leg, choosing a bike by ETT and running as much seatpost as is required will work out acceptable.
That said, it's not always a safe assumption and it's not something you can expect a newbie to calculate on their own.

I definitely hear you about the shop - there are plenty out there that aren't hot enough on sizing (or aren't strict enough to train ALL staff to do it, rather than a select few). Imho, the local boards are worth a try - if you live in the same city as several people who will vouch for a particular shop, it's probably worth going there to see whether they (seem to) suit your needs.


----------



## magohn (Jul 21, 2005)

codex57 said:


> I got long winded so I apologize, but what you did is exactly what I want to do (when I get to that point) and what I'd recommend to noobs (sorry if I called you a noob, I musta misread your post). BD can have perfectly great bikes and might not need that much wrenching. However, to a total noob who often isn't all that mechanically inclined (plenty of reports where stuff came shipped unassembled more than supposed to or wrong; which BD apparently will fix with no issues, but it's still a hassle to have to deal with via mail), a BD bike's assembly can still be a little intimidating. How do you know you tightened enough? Too much? Etc. Might not be hard to do, but if you're totally new, a noob may feel better asking someone experienced to do it.
> 
> Anyways, my main problem with BD is you can't check anything out. You're taking a chance. And fit and all that stuff really can make a huge difference to your enjoyment. So, for the first bike, I'd recommend a LBS. After that and you know what you want out of a bike, then consider BD.


Sounds like a great plan. When a BD bike is not your only bike, you can take a few more liberties with guesstimating etc.

Enjoy your new ride while the sun shines


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

EnglishT- Kona is an excellent brand. I was mostly speaking about more mainstream brands that everyone is exposed to, like trek, specialized, giant, etc, that only have the simple sizing scheme. The thing about kona, in my experience, is that you pay even more for the same conponentry compared to the big guys.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silasmtb (Sep 22, 2012)

I have been thinking of doing this way to, thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## jrogs (Sep 2, 2012)

big terry said:


> I recently got a bike from bikesdirect. overall my experience was positive- i got the bike within a week and it wasnt destroyed in the box. It did, however, come to me improperly assembled- my bottom headset bearing was never installed, and that isn't one of the things you are supposed to have to install yourself.
> 
> I did manage a quick fix so I was able to ride, but BD was on top of it once I emailed them about the problem, and had a new, complete, headset bearing kit to my house in two days. I still have yet to install it, since my fix is still holding strong.
> 
> ...


I thought you were getting a free Yeti. hehe. The olympics are coming.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

I hate to necro this thread but I wanted to chime in.

I had a terrible experience buying my first mountain bike at a LBS. Of course I may have gone to the wrong shop, but it really turned me off. First of all the price for my GT Avalanche 3.0 was $480 + tax, so it was way overpriced. The guy talked me into buying a U-Lock and said he would give me $10 discount on it, which he ended up not doing so I had to come back and request the discount a different day. The way he explained the tuneup policy was that I would get free tuneups for the first year. So I got my first free tuneup a few weeks in, cool. Later on I brought it back and asked them just to adjust the brakes for me. They held my bike for 6 days before calling me and saying they already serviced my bike so they wouldn't do it for free, it would be $30 for each brake.

Overall a terrible experience, if you live in Milwaukee, avoid The Bikesmiths like the plague.

As for Craigslist, I've already gotten ripped off twice because I overlooked some details.

I just ordered my first modern road bike from BikesDirect so we'll see how this experience turns out. :/


----------



## ParsedOut (Apr 4, 2013)

Love my Gravity G29 singlespeed from Bikesdirect. As for all the comments about not taking it to the LBS because you're scared to not make friends... 

For one, they are business not drinking buddies, don't get it confused.
Two if you're so concerned about what they think you can always tell them that you bought it second hand from a buddy for cheap. Followed up with at some point you'll get yourself a flashy $1500 Specialized from them. In the meantime, you'd like them to do "xyz" service for a reasonable price.

If they still refuse to help you or give you a bunch of attitude, screw em and find another shop that isn't full of aholes.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

The are bad lbs, and good ones. It's like finding a good car mechanic. 

EBay is better then craigslist since you have a few weeks to find issues and get recourse. It's impossible to find all issues with a once over from cl


----------

